# Sausage Stuffer



## bertman (Nov 1, 2014)

I had been watching the LEM on Amazon for a while waiting for the price to go down, and then this morning I saw *this one* (it's new to me). I couldn't resist. It's on it's way to my house in time for deer season.

Anyone know anything about these or the company?


----------



## big toe (Nov 1, 2014)

I've been looking at the verticle stuffers for a long time and i also have been watching the Lem with the metal gears.  I came close to getting the northern tool because of price but concerned with the nylon gears also dont know if i can get a smaller tube through northern so havent pulled trigger yet.  This looks like a great stuffer and i think i am going to follow your lead and order one for myself as well.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 1, 2014)

Get the LEM with the metal gears.
I think you'll be sorry if you by an off-brand....especially the ones with that big elbow at the bottom...a lot of sausage goes unstuffed.
There's very little left in the bottom of the LEM.




~Martin


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 1, 2014)

Oh, and another thing...if you do get an off-brand...make sure parts are readily available....especially the special gaskets. that's been a big problem for some folks.
Some folks are left with stuffers that are unusable.

Parts are readily available for the LEM.


Just sayn'.....


~Martin


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 1, 2014)

I'll agree with Martin...  the elbow on the bottom will leave a lot of meat in it...  Also I would rather the canister rest on the bottom instead of on those 4 little bolts...  as for plastic gears..  I modified mine to make the gears mesh tighter...  it use to pop and skip gears when doing snack sticks... with the mods it works like a champ now and I don't have to water the meat down any more....


----------



## voodoochile (Nov 1, 2014)

I had a Cabelas 11 lb stuffer that I sold because I didnt like the fact that it left too much meat in the bottom and in the elbow . 1 - 1 1/4 lbs when you are making a 10 lb batch really sucks .

I bought a 15 lb LEM and love it !!


----------



## bryceb (Nov 1, 2014)

voodoochile said:


> I bought a 15 lb LEM and love it !!



Do you do any small diameter casing stuffing like snack sticks?  How does it do?

We called LEM and they specifically told us to not go larger than a 5lbs stuffer because it was to hard to crank the larger stuffers with small diameter output.


----------



## voodoochile (Nov 1, 2014)

I dont use it for snack sticks . I rarely make them but I have an older 5 lb Sausage Maker stuffer I use for them.


----------



## bertman (Nov 1, 2014)

This is what I love about this site: So much great advice and feedback, some of which I hadn't even considered. I still think I'm looking forward to trying this out (and saving about $40), but time will tell.

I watched an Alton Brown episode once that mentioned using white bread to clean out the sausage stuffer, and that gives me the idea to use plain ground meat on top of what is left in the stuffer to force most of the remaining mixed sausage out, then combine anything else with the plain ground meat to make burgers. I'd hate to waste anything!

Meanwhile, I'll make some sausage and snack sticks in the next few months and post again about this product.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 2, 2014)

Last week there was a 10% off everything at LEM. Amazon and other sites are not going to beat the manufacturers own site.


----------



## chewmeister (Nov 2, 2014)

I have an Lem 5lb. stuffer and am very pleased with it. I've used it to stuff snack sticks into 21mm collagen casings without any issues.


----------



## goliath (Nov 2, 2014)

OK .... LEM 10 pound SS stuffer WITH THE BIG ELBOW ...

i have this stuffer and LEM actually sells a tube to do 19mm snack sticks, pepperoni or whatever. has never missed a beat with me and i do it as a 1 man show....

clamp it to my work station and crank away. what they do say is DONT use the stuffersr ones.   http://www.lemproducts.com/product/jerky-cannon-stuffing-tube/sausage-stuffing-tubes
AS FOR LEAVING MEAT IN THE ELBOW !!!!!!!  i add some wet bread once i have bottomed out and continue to stuff . works excellent. folks on here mentioned to use wet bread with the grinders so i tried it with the stuffer also and it is very efficient.

Goliath


----------



## driedstick (Nov 2, 2014)

5lb lem for me and has not missed a lick and I do a lot of snack sticks and s/s. I only do 5lb,10lb or 12lb batches at a time once in a while I will do larger batches  but for those smaller amounts 5lb lem will do you fine IMO just need to refill more, BUT if you are planning on doing a lot of larger batches I would go with a larger stuffer it will save you a lot of time on refilling

A full stuffer is a happy stuffer

DS


----------



## daveomak (Nov 2, 2014)

bryceb quote......
We called LEM and they specifically told us to not go larger than a 5lbs stuffer because it was to hard to crank the larger stuffers with small diameter output.

For making snack sticks, anything larger than a 5# stuffer can be a problem...  It's the piston diameter to tube opening that creates the pressure problem....


----------



## pahunter62 (Nov 6, 2014)

I've been looking for a while too.  I'm down to either the LEM, or the one from Walton's Inc

http://www.waltonsinc.com/p-446-11-lb-sausage-stuffer.aspx

This one also has metal gears and good reviews.  Anyone have one?  Comments?


----------



## foamheart (Nov 6, 2014)

I have a 5# LEM, I like it, so far not a single problem doing 46MM for Andouille













013.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 6, 2014






 or 19MM snack stix.













010.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 6, 2014






Or even standard smoked sausages













008.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Nov 6, 2014






I like 5# currently for two reasons, one I can make different types out of a 20 # Cryopac, and it allows my sausage to stay colder till use.

I am not a Pro, just learning but at this point I am more than happy with my 5# LEM.


----------



## johgre078 (Nov 6, 2014)

Check out sportsman's guide.  There buyers club catalog has a all metal gear and looks good.  Under 100.00
John

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin' burt (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello all,

The Mrs. bought me a 15 lb. stuffer from Sausage maker for Xmas back in '06. It had the polymer gears even though the box it came in said "stainless steel gears". When I called and asked why mine had polymer gears they said, "Oh, we stopped making them with metal gears a few years ago". Well it sat in the closet for the first few years I had it because when I get together with my buddies during deer season to make fresh sausage in a casing, we just put a stuffing horn for hog casing on my big Hobart grinder and run off 25-50 lbs. or so with no problem. I used the stuffer once to make a batch of bologna in 2.5" casings once about 5 years ago and it worked OK and then it sat until last deer season when I had some friends that wanted some venison bologna made. We got the first 10 lbs. done and partway into stuffing the second batch the %&@*#% thing broke a tooth. I took it to our local Sausage maker outlet and the clown who calls himself manager gave me a runaround about it being abused etc. I told him, "Look fella, this thing has had less than 50 lbs. of meat through it. No I can't prove that but it's a fact. If you won't do right by me, I'll call you're Customer Service dept. and have a nice chat with them". He agreed to get me a new set of gears and install them.

A week later he called me and told me he had my stuffer ready to pick up. About three weeks later, I attempted to make bologna for my bro-in-law who killed a nice doe in our late Archery season after Christmas. I got about 2-3" of a log stuffed and the gears started slipping so badly that I wasn't able to finish the job with it. I went out to the garage, built a fire in the wood stove as it was in the teens out and later finished stuffing with my Hobart grinder and oh boy, was I pi$$ed!!... I called Sausage maker the next day and gave them an earful!! They said send it up right away and we'll make it right.

The only thing I can see that they've done is to weld in a stainless spacer above the top gear so that it can't hop above the lower gear. I've yet to try it but will be doing so soon. I will keep you all informed of the outcome.

My advise.... DON'T BUY any model with polymer gears from Sausage Maker. They're junk!!

Smokin' Burt


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 7, 2014)

OMG!!!!!!!!
So you took it to the store in Horseheads?
That's about 2 miles from my house (as the crow flies.)
I'm not going to publically say what I think about the manager there.....other than he's a [BIG QUOTES] "nice guy." COUGH!!!!!!!!
Anyway....
This is what they officially have to say about those junk gears ....which is nothing but a BS sales pitch.......
_*"Metal gears on the 5 lb. vertical stuffer is a sensitive subject here because there really are misperceptions out there. We have tested several samples of metal gears for 5 lb stuffers and wanted to take our stuffers along that route, but after testing them we decided they are a BAD idea for our customers. Here are the reasons why: 
(1.) They WILL flake metal shavings. No getting around this one - tiny metal filings will be coming off them. 
(2.) There is literally no 'give' to them, when you have increased back-pressure usually when stuffing small diameter sausage sticks or small breakfast links those gears got locked up for us constantly. 
(3.) They are a gimmick more than anything practical. Metal gears are actually CHEAPER than our Lubricomp Resin Gears. We get calls all the time from customers that have the metal gears. We don't want to replace something good with a gimmick. Lubricomp is no 'chinsy' plastic. 
(4.) Our gears are made using our own mold by skilled plastics-tooling professionals here. The 'other guys' don't want to fork over the dough for a quality plastic mold so they buy inferior metal gears from another supplier not in this country." *_

Take that for what it's worth. :biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## voodoochile (Nov 7, 2014)

I have a 5 lb sausage maker stuffer that I stripped the plastic gears (that were supposed to be metal) while stuffing snack sticks . I bought a set of metal gears from LEM and had to have a machine shop(my father in law) rethread the shaft to make them work . But now I have a 5 lb sausage maker with metal gears . I also have a 15 lb Lem so the only time I use the 5 lb is for sticks .


----------



## chef willie (Nov 7, 2014)

PAHunter62 said:


> I've been looking for a while too.  I'm down to either the LEM, or the one from Walton's Inc
> 
> http://www.waltonsinc.com/p-446-11-lb-sausage-stuffer.aspx
> 
> This one also has metal gears and good reviews.  Anyone have one?  Comments?


Well, I have the Lem 5# stuffer and it is big enough for what I normally do. If I was doing it again I'd be sorely tempted with this one for $120 less than a comparable Lem. I agonize over things like this for weeks until I pull the trigger. It looks a lot like the 10# Lem and I do like Waltons. Their casings are excellent and at a great price compared to other sites. I guess it depends on your wallet at this point and perhaps how long you intend to keep this until you upgrade to a larger stuffer. I thought my propane smoker would be my last after the ECB...LOL...now, I've got a Smokin It #3 and a pellet pusher, the others long gone. I'm a 'buy once, cry once' type and have always felt there's a reason one is cheaper than the other. Which is why I could never understand why some would go with the cheapest bid on a project and then bitch about the outcome. Good luck with the decision but let us know IF you get the Waltons one how it performs after a few runs......Willie


----------



## foamheart (Nov 7, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> Well, I have the Lem 5# stuffer and it is big enough for what I normally do. If I was doing it again I'd be sorely tempted with this one for $120 less than a comparable Lem. I agonize over things like this for weeks until I pull the trigger. It looks a lot like the 10# Lem and I do like Waltons. Their casings are excellent and at a great price compared to other sites. I guess it depends on your wallet at this point and perhaps how long you intend to keep this until you upgrade to a larger stuffer. I thought my propane smoker would be my last after the ECB...LOL...now, I've got a Smokin It #3 and a pellet pusher, the others long gone. I'm a 'buy once, cry once' type and have always felt there's a reason one is cheaper than the other. Which is why I could never understand why some would go with the cheapest bid on a project and then bitch about the outcome. Good luck with the decision but let us know IF you get the Waltons one how it performs after a few runs......Willie


I like that new avatar Chef, that young fellar your son?


----------



## chef willie (Nov 7, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> I like that new avatar Chef, that young fellar your son?


lmao.....ahhhhh, Kevin....you do have a keen sense of humor about you.....Willie


----------



## smokin' burt (Nov 7, 2014)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!
> So you took it to the store in Horseheads?
> That's about 2 miles from my house (as the crow flies.)
> I'm not going to publically say what I think about the manager there.....other than he's a [BIG QUOTES] "nice guy." COUGH!!!!!!!!
> ...


Martin,

That's the exact same line of doo-doo that he tried to use on me when I told him I wanted mine replaced with steel gears. When I pointed to their vertical (two stage) stuffers and said "What about them?... They have steel gears." He just said "Oh uhhh, but they're different." I told him that was BS and the only reason the company went with molded gears is to cut their cost and put more $$ in their pocket without passing on any savings to the consumer. Unfortunately, it happens all the time in manufacturing. Take a look at any of the high-end stuffers made and see how many have polymer gears....NONE!

On another note, I still give them business. I buy some seasonings now and then, but that's about it.

SMB


----------



## chewmeister (Nov 7, 2014)

I just use some food safe white grease on the steel gears on my Lem and no issues. Heck, after using it over a dozen times, there's no sign of any metal in the grease. It's still as white as when I applied it.


----------



## smokin' burt (Nov 7, 2014)

Exactly so chewmeister...

I use the same thing I believe it's called "Lubriplate" and it comes in a small can. I lube the gears and the O ring on the piston with it.

SMB


----------



## chewmeister (Nov 8, 2014)

SMOKIN' BURT said:


> Exactly so chewmeister...
> 
> I use the same thing I believe it's called "Lubriplate" and it comes in a small can. I lube the gears and the O ring on the piston with it.
> 
> SMB


Mine is s similar product made by CRC. I also use it on the thrust washer of my grinder. A little goes a long way and it stays on there.


----------



## smokin' burt (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes Chew!! I do the same but I use food grade mineral oil to lube my plate and knife when I assemble so there's some "instant" lubrication before the meat gets there when I kick it on.

SMB


----------



## chewmeister (Nov 9, 2014)

SMOKIN' BURT said:


> Yes Chew!! I do the same but I use food grade mineral oil to lube my plate and knife when I assemble so there's some "instant" lubrication before the meat gets there when I kick it on.
> 
> SMB


Yep. I have an aerosol can of food grade silicone spray I use on the plate and knife. Great minds think alike.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 9, 2014)

That spray lubricant makes all the difference when doing small diameter sheep casing........ <chuckles> That and a good magnifing glass LMAO!


----------



## mike w (Nov 15, 2014)

I just got my LEM 5# vertical stuffer yesterday from Amazon. Before it's inaugural use this week, is there any advice or steps I should take prior to first use? I figure there's some tricks and wisdom to be had from the experienced LEM owners here.


----------



## fowldarr (Nov 15, 2014)

I have been wanting one for awhile as well, but I'm a total noob to sausage. I have a couple of quick questions, so I figured I would do a quick friendly hijack of this thread. What size tube do you need for making snack sticks? And if I understand this process you need a stuffer and a grinder correct?


----------



## foamheart (Nov 15, 2014)

Mike W said:


> I just got my LEM 5# vertical stuffer yesterday from Amazon. Before it's inaugural use this week, is there any advice or steps I should take prior to first use? I figure there's some tricks and wisdom to be had from the experienced LEM owners here.


I love my LEM 5# stuffer. Dave gave me the best advise when I got mine. Buy a can of spray food safe lubricant. Some on the gears, some around the o-ring, I use a light wipe of cooking oil in the can. Just seems to make everything work easier.

Also, check where you plan to set it up, it make be a quick trip the the hardware or Walmart for a different size of "C"clamps will make life easier also.

I use a tray under the stuffing tube to catch the stuffed sausage, I add a little water to the bottom of it and it makes the sausage when made, slippery and coil easier. I know it sounds dumb but it works for me.

Make sure the tube nut is in place on the tube before loading the tube with casings. If you wait, and I do it everytime, you can scratch the casing trying to slide the nut past them.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 15, 2014)

fowldarr said:


> I have been wanting one for awhile as well, but I'm a total noob to sausage. I have a couple of quick questions, so I figured I would do a quick friendly hijack of this thread. What size tube do you need for making snack sticks? And if I understand this process you need a stuffer and a grinder correct?


I just did my first stix, Hammie Stix! I used the 1/2" tube that came with the stuffer and a 20MM sheep casing and had no problems. It was a little tighter than usual cranking, but managable. I understand that some use the 3/8", I also see where some use a shooter to make them. I think no matter where you start it will be fine, when you decide how much you'll make, if enough you go with what ya like best.

I am guessing you learn how much H2O to add to the mix so it can be extruded easiest and still smoked dry to your wanted size.


----------



## mike w (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks for the tips Foamheart! Is the silicone spray the same as Pam for instance?


----------



## foamheart (Nov 15, 2014)

I couldn't tell you, sorry. When Dave says something I know I need some. I think I got mine when I bought the stuffer. I also got a set of brushes to clean the inside of the tubes. Probably an cheaper way to do it, but those brushes make it easy.


----------



## mike w (Nov 15, 2014)

I'll Google it then, thank you!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2014)

I use Crisco on the 0-ring and this stuff everywhere else...  I have had vegetable sprays and Crisco turn moldy if you do not get it all off when washing....   This stuff is edible mineral oil and won't support bacteria, so they say....













Food Grade Grease.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Nov 15, 2014


----------



## mike w (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks Dave! I'll have to see if I can get it shipped to the UK or find an equivalent. Mold is a PITA here, not only food wise but throughout the house. 





DaveOmak said:


> I use Crisco on the 0-ring and this stuff everywhere else...  I have had vegetable sprays and Crisco turn moldy if you do not get it all off when washing....   This stuff is edible mineral oil and won't support bacteria, so they say....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 15, 2014)

Mike W, I have used Pam in the past and find that it leaves a gunky build-up but works in a pinch. I now use food grade silicone and it probably is available over there ? CM


----------



## foamheart (Nov 15, 2014)

Never doubt the wisdom of Mr. Dave!


----------



## mike w (Nov 15, 2014)

I found it on Amazon, got a tube on the way :) I may have to use Pam for the first run this week. Takes a couple weeks to get things shipped to my APO box. I'll give the stuffer a thorough cleaning afterwards so the Pam doesn't get too gunked up. 





CrazyMoon said:


> Mike W, I have used Pam in the past and find that it leaves a gunky build-up but works in a pinch. I now use food grade silicone and it probably is available over there ? CM


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 15, 2014)

Mike W ,Get ready to stuff away ! I find that it helps (but not necessary) to have another person .You have one hand on the handle and one on the casing/stuffing tube and the other person gently works the stuffed casing away (slowly),either straight away or coiling .Also don't be afraid to lather the water to the tube and casing as you put it on the tube for stuffing.


----------



## mike w (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks Crazymoon! my wife helps when I have done it with our electric meat grinder but it's a PITA! This should make it much easier now for us. I plan to lubricate with plenty of water. And that brings me to a question since I lent my sausage making book to a friend.  The LEM brochure suggests stuffing immediately, but if you have a recipe that has cure and needs to set overnight, what's the best way to do that so the mixture isn't like concrete for stuffing in the morning?





CrazyMoon said:


> Mike W ,Get ready to stuff away ! I find that it helps (but not necessary) to have another person .You have one hand on the handle and one on the casing/stuffing tube and the other person gently works the stuffed casing away (slowly),either straight away or coiling .Also don't be afraid to lather the water to the tube and casing as you put it on the tube for stuffing.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 16, 2014)

_The LEM brochure suggests stuffing immediately, but if you have a recipe that has cure and needs to set overnight, what's the best way to do that so the mixture isn't like concrete for stuffing in the morning? _




Stuff immediately...   before the meat mixture stiffens up like a XXXXXX.....   let the stuffed casing sit in the refer.....    that will help the casing dry out also....    dry casings take smoke much better than damp/wet ones...


----------



## mike w (Nov 16, 2014)

Morning Dave! Ahh perfect, thanks for the quick response!





DaveOmak said:


> _The LEM brochure suggests stuffing immediately, but if you have a recipe that has cure and needs to set overnight, what's the best way to do that so the mixture isn't like concrete for stuffing in the morning? _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## foamheart (Nov 16, 2014)

You can add a little extra water to the meat to make it more mobile. It helps alot, just rememebr to add some extra time to your dewater cycle in the smoker.


----------



## mike w (Nov 17, 2014)

Foamheart, can you explain the dewater cycle a bit more? I haven't heard of that before. I use a traeger to smoke with so hot smoking until my Xmas present arrives (the amazin pellet smoker) 





Foamheart said:


> You can add a little extra water to the meat to make it more mobile. It helps alot, just rememebr to add some extra time to your dewater cycle in the smoker.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 17, 2014)

I just call it a dewater cycle. Normally with cured meats and sausages water is absorbed and needs to be released to allow the pores to open up and absorb the smoke. Whatever the excuse, I have found that when smoking a brined or cured meat that normally for the first 30 mins. to an hour I dewater fiirst. Doors cracked, events wide open. That allows max condensation/humidity to escape.

So basically you are drying the product, that way it can  accept the smoke easier.


----------



## mike w (Nov 17, 2014)

Ok got it, thank you!


----------



## fowldarr (Nov 17, 2014)

Hadn't even thought about that. Good tip.


----------



## hdflame (Nov 18, 2014)

I know a lot of people have the LEM and love it.  I personally had a  very bad experience with them.  I bought a 5lb LEM from their website that was reconditioned.  I don't know about you, but if it says reconditioned, I'm expecting "Like New" when it's coming from the factory.  Well, when I received it, it had really bad buggered up threads.  When I called, they gave me some story about if it was returned and it was found to be "FUNCTIONAL" then it was sent back out as refurbed!  Well after a long discussion with their not so helpful customer service, I returned it, vowing to NEVER again buy any of the LEM products.

I drove to a Northern Tool that is in the next town and bought a 5lb stuffer from them, all stainless and all metal gears.  Have been very pleased with it.  It looked almost identical to the LEM minus the bad threads!

Just checked and Northern no longer offers the model I purchased.  Their 5lb model now has some kind of plastic gears, but it is on sale for $89.99.  http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200449319_200449319

I know all metal gears may be a make or break deal for some, but I thought since it was a good price, I'd share it with everyone.  Some people may not want to spend the extra money and if they're not going into the sausage business, it may be good enough for the once or twice a year home stuffer.  Northern does still have one with metal gears but it's a 15lb'er!  BTW, it's on sale too.  http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200425065_200425065  And both come with a YEAR warranty.

Hope this helps someone that's  looking for a stuffer.


----------



## mike w (Nov 19, 2014)

received_m_mid_1416428910573_40d1e31c5186f29791_0.



__ mike w
__ Nov 19, 2014





First batch from the LEM by myself. Gluten free English bangers recipe I pulled off the internet since my sausage book is loaned out.


----------



## red dog (Nov 19, 2014)

Gluten free?


----------



## mike w (Nov 19, 2014)

Bangers have fillers added to them called rusk, the substitution is bread crumbs. (Historically I believe it was added to cut down on the meat due to rationing during ww2) So I used gluten free bread IE no wheat. 





Red Dog said:


> Gluten free?:huh:


----------



## darwin101 (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## mike w (Nov 19, 2014)

We tried a link tonight and it was a decent flavor. Unfortunately it called for a coarse grind and you couldn't really taste the bread. I think the next batch I make for my wife I'll double the bread to 6oz and cut the salt from 3tbsp to 1tbsp (5lb batch). And I'll grind it through a smaller plate. The best way I can describe how a banger should taste would be minced pork mixed with corn meal?? That would be the closest description of texture (not taste). The other flavors were good.


----------



## jrperk (Nov 19, 2014)

I bought one and it is supposed to be delivered today. 

I will let you know.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice sausage Mike ,I know you will love your new toy and the sausage possibilities are endless.


----------



## mike w (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks Crazymoon, I plan on making more this weekend and doing some experimenting!





CrazyMoon said:


> Nice sausage Mike ,I know you will love your new toy and the sausage possibilities are endless.


----------



## smokin' burt (Nov 21, 2014)

Mike W said:


> Bangers have fillers added to them called rusk, the substitution is bread crumbs. (Historically I believe it was added to cut down on the meat due to rationing during ww2) So I used gluten free bread IE no wheat.


Bangers are usually made with breadcrumbs added to the recipe. The reason they're called "Bangers" is because the breadcrumbs absorb the moisture and begin to swell as they cook which causes the casing to explode (mildly) causing a popping sound, hence the name, "Bangers".

SMB


----------

